# Any Bmw Gs Owners On The Forum



## Andy Hird (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Folks

I have an 1100GS...and think taht it's the best bike I've ever ridden anyone else got a GS ?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

Me

I ride an R850GS. Use it for commuting into central London, 60 mile round trip. Great bike, brilliant balance, doddle to ride and fun as well.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

When I moved from Paris to the countryside, I hesitate to change my K1100 to the GS, and finally I bought a R1100S.

Not the same use as the GS, but it's a very funny bike, of course some time to time I regret the GS, but the R1100S is too funny on the small roads, very light and reactive bike.

Bertrand


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

75/7 since 1995.

The fastest armchair that you can imagine....

Mutual love and respect; the older I get, the faster she goes...


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Great bike Andy. Though I've never owned any of the GS models, I've ridden all of them since the first 80GS was launched and though that style of bike isn't my personal choice they're a great all rounder.


----------

